# pricing out snow removal



## ericsteiner925 (Mar 1, 2014)

I officially run a lawncare business, mostly mowing and landscaping, but have advertised snow removal for many years on it. If we get any jobs, it goes my my friends uncle who has done it for 15+ years. Well, now I am seeing what type of money he makes in the winter, and will be getting into it myself next winter.

I so far have had a few residential customers hit me up wanting it next year, as well as 2 commercial customers....

My question is, how do you quote for snow removal? I have seen what my friends uncle does 2-4 inches he sometimes charges $275, 5-8 $375, etc.....

But how he came to that conclusion, I don't know. There is one commercial client who wants a snow quote asap.... its an entire neighborhood that I would have to plow.

Any thoughts on pricing? Some customers want a flat fee per inches and not hourly.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well how do you price for all your other work?

Same idea.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

There are several ways I have seen it done. You can do per push pricing which would be a price per push depending on how much snow has accumulated, there is the time tested hourly price, which would include your labor and the additional price of the truck you will be plowing with (dont quote me on this but you can get anywhere from 60-150 per hour where I am in Northern Virginia) Then there is also the seasonal price which can be useful for those winters where we dont get much snow, but can really suck in the hard winters. Personally I believe that the money you make for doing nothing in those slow winters when we dont get much snow makes up for the money you probably will lose when we get alot of snow. Personally, I dont make the prices for where I work, I just drive a truck, but those are the three ways I have seen it done. Everybody has a different way of doing it and some methods work better for one person and another method may work better for the next person. Just depends on how your business is set up I suppose. Best of luck pricing it out.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe you seem what comes in,you need to see what left after all expenses are paid for.You ever plow before?


----------



## ericsteiner925 (Mar 1, 2014)

I've never plowed before, but have been in the truck when someone else has, so I see how it all works....just wasn't sure how they priced.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

You might be better off to have your plow guy quote them to you and take a cut for yourself instead of just giveing them away. The residentials you may want to keep for yourself. 

Will your curet insurance co cover you for snow work? How much is that going to cost? Add the cost of a plow a salter maybe someone to help shovel fuel etc.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Watching and doing are 2 different things and to try and bid on some bigger stuff you maybe over whelmed.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

You should start and think small jobs. I am talking residential driveways. Get your experience there. You are not far from me so area pricing is similar. Driveways that I do go from $30 to $80 depending on length and width. When you are feeling confident with that. Think a little bigger. 

I have been at this for 35 years and I am no expert. I would not even know how to price a big box store parking lot. I also do not have the equipment. Just me and a pick up truck 

Good Luck / Rick


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Sub for someone


----------



## forwhlr989 (Jan 9, 2010)

I would sub as whiffy said. I learned a lot as a full time sub the last few years, and not nearly as much stress as having your own accounts. Good luck!


----------



## crabbybob (Mar 23, 2007)

Your friend's uncle would be your best source of advice since he's in your area and seems to have experience.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree with Bob, talk to your friends uncle for some thoughts on how to quote jobs.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ask lots of questions, do they have a spec sheet to follow (seeing if they want a seasonal, hourly, per push price or all 3)..
Who is current contractor (is he a cheap company or high end)
What type of service they want (2" trigger?)
Etc.

Feel out the vibe of the customer, a lot of times they will show me current contracts..
Measure the parking lot... a lot of guys are $125 acre push, $100 to salt it..
My pricing is all over the board- i feel out the customer, are they cheap or high end wanting walks don't care about price..
A lot of dumb lots like gas stations are bottom dollar, they want done for $50..

I run 5 routes that are close together.. Trucks avg $200-$350 hour..

Don't sell your self short.. You can make a lot of $$$... Read past post about bidding


----------



## Jman78 (Mar 15, 2014)

*Overwhelmed in CT*

I just finished my 2nd yr of snow removal. I started with one customer who owned 3 rental properties, and a 4th property of a relative of mine. All I had was an '05 Chevy Silv 1500 and an old snowblower.Through the coarse of last year we had one substantial storm where I took over for a homeowner who was not satisfied with the work his current guy was doing. I'm doing my best now to look at that as a blessing in disguise. Thankfully my patience is in good standing. lol. I live in the Hartford, CT area. At the beginning of this past winter I blew up. I added 7 new properties with an additional 5 customers. Total...12 properties - 11 residentials, 1 commercial (2500sq' lot). 
8 customers
Speaking honestly I became overwhelmed. My main focus was clearing snow and I fell behind on my billing to the point I lost track of how many storms we had. Febuary in New England got hammered and I have been frantically looking for a free website that has a recorded history of snowfall. I don't want to overcharge expecially to my homeowners who are all retired elderly. At the same note I don't want to miss out on a payment that i'm due. I believe if I am off it is only by 1 storm. Although that would be a devistating hit to me finacially if I short myself of an owed bill. I couldn't get a snow depth on a local news station website. I paid for the farmers almanac that gave everything *BUT* the snow depth and now I almost feel like to bite the bullet & pay $100 for another website to risk if they show the snow depth. I haven't billed since Dec....PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

NOAA national weather service website at weather.gov will have the information you need.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Jman78;1785704 said:


> I just finished my 2nd yr of snow removal. I started with one customer who owned 3 rental properties, and a 4th property of a relative of mine. All I had was an '05 Chevy Silv 1500 and an old snowblower.Through the coarse of last year we had one substantial storm where I took over for a homeowner who was not satisfied with the work his current guy was doing. I'm doing my best now to look at that as a blessing in disguise. Thankfully my patience is in good standing. lol. I live in the Hartford, CT area. At the beginning of this past winter I blew up. I added 7 new properties with an additional 5 customers. Total...12 properties - 11 residentials, 1 commercial (2500sq' lot).
> 8 customers
> Speaking honestly I became overwhelmed. My main focus was clearing snow and I fell behind on my billing to the point I lost track of how many storms we had. Febuary in New England got hammered and I have been frantically looking for a free website that has a recorded history of snowfall. I don't want to overcharge expecially to my homeowners who are all retired elderly. At the same note I don't want to miss out on a payment that i'm due. I believe if I am off it is only by 1 storm. Although that would be a devistating hit to me finacially if I short myself of an owed bill. I couldn't get a snow depth on a local news station website. I paid for the farmers almanac that gave everything *BUT* the snow depth and now I almost feel like to bite the bullet & pay $100 for another website to risk if they show the snow depth. I haven't billed since Dec....PLEASE HELP!!!


weather works has snow depth too.

To the OP pm me and I could help you out.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

other than hitting google for:
Hartford, Ct snowfall totals
I know in Delaware the state gives official snowfall totals. I'm sure your state or county, etc. does the same. That would give you dates and totals.
While you are at it, google:
online invoicing
and you can find one that even lets you send bills with your cell phone while you are sitting in the lot.


----------



## Jman78 (Mar 15, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jman78 (Mar 15, 2014)

*this helped*

ctextremeweather.com gave awesome info on snowfall for my area. Saved me for my records...now if everyone pays I'll break even.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Jman78;1791600 said:


> ctextremeweather.com gave awesome info on snowfall for my area. Saved me for my records...now if everyone pays I'll break even.


typo?
ctextremeweather.com
doesn't work.
I'm just wondering what it looks like.


----------



## Jman78 (Mar 15, 2014)

Try wxedge.com or Google CT extreme weather. There one in the same. My bad.


gasjr4wd;1791618 said:


> typo?
> ctextremeweather.com
> doesn't work.
> I'm just wondering what it looks like.


----------

